# Inversor, que transistores puedo utilizar?



## ffueyo (Mar 17, 2010)

Saludos, estoy haciendo un inversor, adjunto la imagen.
La parte de control la hice con un lm555 en modo astable (para lo de los pulsos), la salida irá a dos de los transistores y también a una compuerta not (04), la cual mandará la señal a los otros otros dos transistores.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente, ¿Qué transistores utilizo, puede ser el 3055? y ¿La base del transistor tiene que ir a una resistencia antes, como calculo la resistencia?
Gracias


----------



## armentatron (Mar 17, 2010)

el transistor que puedes utilizar es depende la corriente de tu inversor, el 3055 creo soporta hasta 10A


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 17, 2010)

llama las cosas por su nombre.. eso es un puente H


----------



## reyvilla (Mar 18, 2010)

aqui hay muchos circuitos y calculos conrespecto a lo que buscas y  muy cierto lo del comentario de pablofunes90  ya que un inversor suena mas a un inversor de corriente o voltaje nunca con un puente h o en tal caso un driver de motor dc...saludoshttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/circuito-inversion-giro-motores-dc-1796/


----------



## ffueyo (Mar 18, 2010)

es para convertir 12 v de cd a a 120v de ca, es un convertidor de cd a ca monofásico.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 18, 2010)

saludos. 

En realidad se le conoce de distintas maneras de hecho lo mas común y depende la aplicación lo utiliza para el cambio de dirección de corriente en  motores de DC; cambio de giro..

sin embargo también se le conoce como

inversor en puente completo

http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...onepage&q=inversor en puente completo&f=false

o
*
Full-Bridge Converter*

http://www.irf.com/product-info/directfet/dfdcconv4.html

y con respecto al tipo de transistores que deberías utilizar, como menciona @armentatron depende de la carga a conectar(consumo de corriente) y ademas de la frecuencia de conmutación (pulsos); debe ser una frecuencia alta, así que toma en consideración eso principalmente.

de hecho en este doc utilizan el transistor que usan es un tip31.

suerte.


----------



## ffueyo (Mar 18, 2010)

gracias, lo probaré y luego subo cmo me quedó


----------



## armentatron (Mar 19, 2010)

es verdad pablo es un puente h, y el puente h se utiliza en los inversores es la parte que alterna la tension. esto es, activando dos transistores tienes el v+ y con los otros dos el v-. entre mayor sea la frecuencia de activacion y desactivacion de los transistores mayor es la cantidad de muestras que puedes tener y la señal saldra mas suavisada. despues de ese puente h se utiliza un transformador elevador para aumentar a 120 o al voltaje deseado de las salidas del transformador se utiliza un filtro para pasivo para acondicionar la frecuencia


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 19, 2010)

gracias por los detalles .. no los sabia


----------



## willastro (Mar 20, 2010)

si se supone q depende de la carga del "inversor", el tipo de transistor a utilizar.  Uno puede comprar un inversor y luego cambiarle los transistores por unos de mas potencia para aumentarle la capacidad ??????


----------



## estebanlarrosa (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola. quiciera saber si tienen un diagrama para hacer una fuente inversora para un coche, de 12cc a +/- 25v aprox o +/-30v. he visto muchos temas si, pero como qe nome qedan cerradas las dudas.. algun circuito qe sepan qe funcione? gracias! lo necesito realizar en esta semana! acudo a ustedes grandes genios! un abrazo. Esteban


----------



## Elvic (Mar 20, 2010)

willastro dijo:


> si se supone q depende de la carga del "inversor", el tipo de transistor a utilizar.  Uno puede comprar un inversor y luego cambiarle los transistores por unos de mas potencia para aumentarle la capacidad ??????



Pues no lo creo, porque al aumentar la potencia manejada, también cambian los valores de operación de los transistores, es decir, voltajes de corte, saturacion para el caso de los BJt, o en los mosfet e iGBTs aun cuando  "mantienen" un voltaje Vgs(gate source) también, depende del voltaje VDS(drain-source), así que, quizás se podrían cambiar, por dispositivos de conmutación  que manejen mas potencia, pero seguramente NO podríamos asegurar que trabaje o se mantenga en operación por mucho tiempo...

ademas, de que el sistema de control toma todos estos valores en cuenta y por lo tanto quizá no conmuten adecuadamente ó los drivers que manejan a los transistores no respondan de forma optima .

en conclusión : No. no es posible  aumentar la potencia que maneja, con solo cambiar los elementos de conmutación .


----------



## armentatron (Mar 20, 2010)

estoy totalmente deacuerdo con elvic

pero pues puedes probar si gustas si tiene unas caracteristicas similares pero soportan mas potencia, prueba quizas tengas suerte. pero si el inversor que compraste o tienes por ahi, tiene esos transistores es por que el diseñador se baso en una potencia de salida especifica y si aumentas esa potencia podrias afectar algun otro componente


----------

